# Is Trenchless Sewer Replacement a Good Idea?



## prescoplumbing (Sep 2, 2015)

*Is Trenchless Sewer Replacement a Good Idea? 
*


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

No.


----------



## Satchmoeddie (Oct 2, 2015)

That depends on how fancy you want to get with the equipment. Probably not, unless you can get the top of the line directional drilling & boring machines, like municipalities can afford. Otherwise you may not get the pitch or slope you need. Cheaper directional, or old horizontal boring equipment was famous for hitting a rock and going either sideways, which is okay---ish, as with a directional you can recover somewhat. With a simple horizontal, you can wind up above ground, in the neighbor's yard or headed for the center of the earth. Even with a good directional machine you line can have a hump or dip in it. If you have really clean soil, with no rocks, and you KNOW it is just clay or loam, go for it. If you don't know, it is a risk, I am not willing to take, myself.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Put one of these in you'll be fine


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Terrible idea. I hate trenchless.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> No.


 Why? Please or are you being facetious.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Terrible idea. I hate trenchless.


 Why? Please explain or are you being facetious.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm thinking they are being this way since the OP has not posted an intro.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I didn't realize that. Thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> I'm thinking they are being this way since the OP has not posted an intro.


Bingo! :laughing:


----------

